# It has arrived!



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Mmmmm I'm so exited for this!








Yes thats in the kitchen...
Yes I did get yelled at by the 'ol lady for putting it on the counter... looks like after the wedding on sept.4th I'll be pushing some boost into my lovely 2.5









Got a trophy too! Set the best lap time of the month at the local indoor kart racing place! By 2.32 seconds too!


----------



## MKVrabbit07 (Apr 7, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

awesome congratulation 
Well On a happy note, I finally got a nursing job at a hospital  NOw i can probably afford a turbo


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

NICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

sweet man. hurry up and install that thing! 



eatrach said:


> awesome congratulation
> Well On a happy note, I finally got a nursing job at a hospital  NOw i can probably afford a turbo


 nice:beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

good.!  

please do let me know how it goes. 

i'm still on my eternal FI vs NA battle... after MUCH calls and thought, i think that FI is going to win... 

so, do review it, a LOT. 

if possible, show pre and after MPGs


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> good.!
> 
> please do let me know how it goes.
> 
> ...


 Sure thing! I will be posting replies to any and all questions as well as tons of input regarding speed, mileage, and any other information pertaining to boosting the mighty 2.5


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Awesome! Did it come with that trophy?! :laugh: eace:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Fred, I think FI will do better on mpg than NA


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

eatrach said:


> Fred, I think FI will do better on mpg than NA


 thats what you gotta tell me!!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> thats what you gotta tell me!!


 if you think about it logically, with NA engine, it has to work harder to produce that say 240 hp. Whilst a FI engine works a minimal to produce 240; thus eliminating the need to waste more gas.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, what about the tentation?  

and yes, with NA you pretty much have to get as much timing as possible in order to make some 200 whp... 

FI... well, its another story.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Congrats:thumbup: 

Still have to wait a couple more weeks for mine


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

RedRumGTI said:


> Congrats:thumbup:
> 
> Still have to wait a couple more weeks for mine


 Let us know when you get it! I'm super excited for this!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pics or nothing happened.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> pics or nothing happened.


 Ha ha come up to washington and I'll show you what "nothing happened" can do!

I'm picking up some exhaust studs as I type this haha...


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

TylerO28 said:


> Let us know when you get it! I'm super excited for this!


Will do :thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

so what's the status on the install?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

eatrach said:


> so what's the status on the install?


I'm getting married in less than 6 hours...after that I'm off to kauai then back to install on the 15th ish...I've sourced nearly every component I need. And am just waiting for the honeymoon then its on!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you should have made this part of the honeymoon..


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> you should have made this part of the honeymoon..


This, lol. You would really know you had a keeper then.

Also, its nice to see guys helping each other out. That's what is great about the dub community.

Good luck with the wedding!


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Congrats on everything. 
Been there, done that. 
Married for a couple years now and the VW still fits in my relationship. 
Just remember- happy wife, happy life. That's the truth.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

ahhh congrats budd... make the wifey happy; that is all. Well, that way she will allow you to spend time with us on vortex :laugh:


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Just remember- happy wife, happy life. That's the truth.


Never, ever forget those words...oh and congrats!


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

More good news the shop I worked for in Texas finally got around to finishing up my turbo rabbit's repairs (or at least said they did). My dad will be running it through its paces this week and next. Then we'll have two beasts running around the Lynnwood area

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

If you can hold off for my car to come up we'll have a reference for doing yours if you still want my help

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Crap, I owe you like two emails... heh. I'll get them to ya while you're away. 

If there's any snags in the install, call me! I hope you enjoy it as much as I did... Oh... and the black tape on the return line was just from me getting fed up with being poked by the braided line, That's where it self-notched a part of my subframe... DOH! 

And yes, MPG's were much better with the turbo than without.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

TeamZleep said:


> And yes, MPG's were much better with the turbo than without.


 that's what I wanted to hear


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm actually sitting outside of my hotel in kauai right now! Wedding was beautiful... She was stunning! The vw was our getaway car that night hahaha! This vacation/honeymoon has been much needed....just gotta get home and the car will get what it's been needing! Thank you for all of the congrats! 

She will always take priority! Happy wife, happy life is the motto I'll die trying to uphold!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

TylerO28 said:


> Thanks guys! I'm actually sitting outside of my hotel in kauai right now! Wedding was beautiful... She was stunning! The vw was our getaway car that night hahaha! This vacation/honeymoon has been much needed....just gotta get home and the car will get what it's been needing! Thank you for all of the congrats!
> 
> She will always take priority! Happy wife, happy life is the motto I'll die trying to uphold!


Hawaii key chains for all of us? :laugh: j/k


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats a possibility! Whoever wants something that will probably sit in your night stand, or "junk" drawer, let me know I'll get you a key chain!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Who wants this shirt?







I'm thinking I want it....souvenir stores are everywhere


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Think ya could grab me a Hawaii shot glass and just wrap it/toss it in with the carbonio??


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

TeamZleep said:


> Think ya could grab me a Hawaii shot glass and just wrap it/toss it in with the carbonio??


Consider it DONE!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i"ll take couple of Nimo fish and some other exotic fish. :laugh: j/k


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> Consider it DONE!


:heart: :beer:

Amazing what friendships come out of parting out your car... hahaha!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Your shot glass has a lot of significance to kauai! This island is covered in chickens! So you got a glass with some [email protected] all over it! 

Its so true how we can make friends across the states exclusively through the internets lol!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Your shot glass has a lot of significance to kauai! This island is covered in chickens! So you got a glass with some [email protected] all over it!
> 
> Its so true how we can make friends *across the states* exclusively through the internets lol!


I luled, not interested in making friends with anyone else in the world?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

DerekH said:


> I luled, not interested in making friends with anyone else in the world?


More than happy to meet anyone! Ha ha anyone that wants something special, I'm happy to pick something up for you! But zleep gets "special" treatment! Anyone else has to pay travel charges, transit, fragile item shipping and shipping to their door! You might be better off ordering one from kauai on your own  

In all seriousness, I'm always happy to meet friends inside our little 2.5 world!


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

Why the f*ck are you on vortex on your honeymoon? :banghead:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TheZooKeeper said:


> Why the f*ck are you on vortex on your honeymoon? :banghead:


dont understand why you care.. lol.

maybe he's on a break!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> In all seriousness, I'm always happy to meet friends inside our little 2.5 world!


That's what its all about :beer:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

x2 on break time. Man's gotta eat, ya know?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I've earned my time lol   she has been awesome on this honeymoon!


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

give me a call when you get back, pretty sure I got my number to you. Got my wedding anniversary on the 13th and my birthday on the 14th. But I can't think of anything I'd rather be doing on my birthday than getting my hands dirty in a rabbit turbo project... well maybe driving my turbo rabbit but thats slowly making its way back home still


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> give me a call when you get back, pretty sure I got my number to you. Got my wedding anniversary on the 13th and my birthday on the 14th. But I can't think of anything I'd rather be doing on my birthday than getting my hands dirty in a rabbit turbo project... well maybe driving my turbo rabbit but thats slowly making its way back home still


Yup I got it dude!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

When you guys do the install, if possible, post LOTS of pics


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

I wish I can get my hands dirty installing this turbo too; however, today, it's my first day at a new job, and i am in SOCAL 
BTW, family and friends get discount to be admitted to a psych hospital:laugh:


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Well my 2.5T might land me in a psych hospital one day. 

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> Well my 2.5T might land me in a psych hospital one day.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


:laugh:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

If I keep talking about my car to my new (amazingly understanding/patient) wife....i might end up in the emergency room!

Poor woman has "had it"
Lol she knew what she was getting into! I carry a "no return policy"

I'm not a set of ginsu steak knives....can't try me for 30 days and if you don't like me you can keep the free potato peeler and cheese grater lol....

I'm thinking this week I'll be able to get it finished...maybe next week?


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

TylerO28 said:


> If I keep talking about my car to my new (amazingly understanding/patient) wife....i might end up in the emergency room!
> 
> Poor woman has "had it"
> Lol she knew what she was getting into! I carry a "no return policy"
> ...


Haha same here, I think my old lady so sick of hearing about my car....but she stays patient and still listens (at least pretends lol)

Oh and still waiting for c2 to ship my turbo kit, 3 weeks and counting. They said they'd have an update for me by today.....hopefully its a good one!! :laugh:


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

you wont regret this i promise!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

when are you installing your turbo kit.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm hoping this week! Waiting for some cash flow first lol!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> I'm hoping this week! Waiting for some cash flow first lol!


nice:beer:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> I'm hoping this week! Waiting for some cash flow first lol!


If you have any questions feel free to ask. You can PM me for my email address. I'm in Afghanistan so I'm up at odd hours if you need a quick answer.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

pennsydubbin said:


> nice:beer:


You need to clean out your inbox man.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Dude kiser thanks! Pm will be coming your way shortly...

I do have one question actually...
Vacuum lines. The turbo can have a vacuum line run from the compressor to the wastegate. Or in the c2 instructions it said you can block that off with a plug and run vacuum to the throttle body and use a inline t for boost gauge etc.

Can someone please show me the connections of every piece of the small lines. In terms of from w/g top to? W/g bottom to ? Diverter small top to? And the vacuum at throttle body connection. The c2 instructions at kinda vague imo.
Thanks guys


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll have to grab my hard drive from the room to post the picture. I'll have it up for you in about an hour.

But for a quick reference: Nothing goes into the top of the waste gate, the side of the waste gate gets an adapter to attach the silicon boost line (trigger). The other end can be attached to the compressor side of the turbo. (There should be a brass nipple installed on the compressor) This is the preferred method because you get a more accurate boost reading. The other option is to run that line to the nipple on the charge pipe that attaches to the throttle body.

That nipple should be around 6 inches back from the throttle body, on the back side of that charge pipe pointing towards the firewall. This is not the preferred mounting point because of the difference in boost pressure seen after the intercooler. FYI I had a .2 PSI difference between the boost level seen at the turbo and after the intercooler.

You can run a T-fitting off either location to your boost gauge or have one as the waste gate trigger and the other for your boost gauge.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Here you can see the adapter on the side of the wastegate vs. the top


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I've run mine both ways, off a t fitting and off the compressor. Definitely prefer off the compressor for its simplicity

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

kiserhd said:


> You need to clean out your inbox man.


all cleaned out:laugh:

Tyler, I post a pic or two as well to show you where it connects to TB pipe


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Here is a picture for reference on the hookup (thanks to Jon)










closer look at the wastegate









lastly here you can see where I cut the hose off the throttle body to install a T-fitting as the DV trigger line









You can leave that line intact and use one of the ports off the stock intake manifold that you would normally plug when installing the kit, but I wanted it to be visible so I could keep an eye on everything.

As far as the wastegate trigger line, I have plugged the original port on the compressor and retapped it on the top so that is visible as well. This is more of a concern with lowered cars since several have had clearance issues. Where the CV boot actually came into contact with that nipple, resulting in the boot getting damaged as well as that trigger line being disconnected. Which then becomes 100% closed wastegate and as much boost as the car will run until failure.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Another picture to reiterate what Kiser said. You can see where I tapped in for my boost gauge.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok so on my turbo that little tapped hole has a square plug in it. So I should take that out, put a hose barbed fitting there, attach that to the side of the waste gate? And plug the barbed hose fitting at the intake pipe near the t body?

Or keep that plugged, run line to side of w/g to intake pipe?

What am I putting the T into the t body, vacuum line for?

Sorry this is the only confusion I have on this entire kit lol


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

In order to trigger the Diverter valve you need to tap after the throttle body so that the line will actually see a vacuum. 

Anything before should only see boost pressure or ambient pressure.

You can trigger the waste gate off either the connection on the compressor housing or that barb on the intake pipe. The compressor is the more accurate measurement. You can run a T-fitting off any of these locations for your boost gauge.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome I get it!

Now I need to find the little threaded nipple that can thread into the compressor... Is it 1/4" pipe thread? And I suppose I should use a 90 degree one at that?

should I have the top of the waste gate open? Or thread the banjo bolt into it with the fitting...just to keep stuff out of it? Or could I just throw a bolt in there to cap it? I'm going to assume it needs to be open.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Dude, just text me..... 


Leave the top of the WG to open air... Worked fine. The side of the WG goes to the nipple at the charge pipe right before it meets the throttle body. The DV is tapped where Pennsy showed you. Don't put anything other than a plug back into that spot on the compressor housing... It's blocked off for a reason. They used to run the WG hose off of it, but someone was a bit low and it got busted on the axle and the motor overboosted and lunched.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol texted! Ha ha thanks Ted, Kiser, Jimmy! You guys are what makes this car hobby so great!

I'm sure I will have some questions...but now that I have phone numbers and e mail addresses I'll be good to go!


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Just wanted to make sure you got some heat wrap for your ac lines

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

aren't the factory heater lines already covered? I'm thinking about trying to fab up some sort of a heat shroud for the manifold and turbo though...at least try to keep under hood temps down... It'll be a while off, but I have considered the eurojet one for the 2.0t
AC lines are up front...don't think I have to worry about those!


----------

